# How old is the Emperor?



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

i have heard alot of different answers to this question. i was wondering if anyone has any hard proof of when he was born. or his real name(it's probaly something embarressing).


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

There are a few theories. One claims he was "_born in the 8th millennium BC, in central Anatolia and although born to normal human parents, he is the first and greatest psyker._"

That would make him some 47-48 000 years old, right?


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

BenedictWolfe said:


> There are a few theories. One claims he was "_born in the 8th millennium BC, in central Anatolia and although born to normal human parents, he is the first and greatest psyker._"
> 
> That would make him some 47-48 000 years old, right?


Damn thats old i've also wondered this question.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, 49,000 years old.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

That's the theory I'm most familiar with, though recently I read somewhere (in one of the threads on here) someone was saying that we'd been calculating it wrong, and the Emperor was born 8,000 years before ... something else, I don't remember what. But whichever point we're supposed to start at (and I'm providing no source, and I'm not even sure of the info) he's still many thousands of years old.

I have trawled through various threads about this, but can't find it I'm afraid... I'm really _not_ going to search every thread that turns up "Emperor".

:not that dedicated cyclops:


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

how can he be that old with out being a space marine like being. if he was born from normal parents wouldnt that make him "normal". what about the Emp is so special, i always thought he did some type of experiments on himself to make him so kick-ass.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

hew as a normal human and made the first marines and give himself lots of godlike powers I thought and was also a great warrior so his skills supported his awesome artillery lol


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

He was magically infused with part of the souls of a bunch of Shamen or something (even though there were no Shamen in Turkey in 8,000BC... or ever)... but some kind of re-incarnating wizardy types anyway. So from the very beginning, he was a pretty special dude.

That's the story anyway, it goes back to RT days I believe (I don't remember frankly, I never cared that much, in those days the fluff was all 1-half arsed; and 2-a bit 'take it or leave it').

:maybe not so fluffy cyclops:


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes that's right, atleast 49,000 years old. Turkish boy now living (Sitting alot dead) in Nottingham. Pretty messed up storyline, huh? Damn right. Now I think about it, doesn't it have some St George Reference, he being Turkish, now living in 'England' who's a supreme warrior that defeats evil?

Either way, I doubt his name is George. That wouldn't inspire the Imperial Guard much.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

the bit about his ages sounds right but i also read that has he masterewd his powers he was able to stop his ageing (how i dont know) and has possed as various figureheads throughout time i.e jesus. 
i just want to know why the guy hasnt took charge of humanity from day one and taken us down a path that was beneficial instead of waiting 30k years to try and bring humanity together and then go and do a sloppy job with it too.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

lol the Emp is Jesus.:shok: maybe he was waiting for a time when technology was high enough for him to make space marines so he could have a beastly army to keep everyone under his control we could use him to take contol right about now though cough hope ur reading this emp cough


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

I dont get how the emperor almost conquered the galaxy convincing everyone to join him but the tau arent doing a good job of it lol


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

Because the tau arent as sexy as the emp is. and the little fact of 1000's space marines may have crossed thier minds some point or another.:victory:


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

good point i'd join him if i had to fight 1000 thousand marines lol


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

He's about 40,000 years old, we live in roughly M10 Imperial Reckoning as the start of the Imperial count is the birth of the Emperor, not the birth of some aramaic hippy . The story of how he was born/created and what he may turn into one day are in the "Realms of Chaos - The Lost & Damned" rule/fluff book from RT days...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

General Panic said:


> He's about 40,000 years old, we live in roughly M10 Imperial Reckoning as the start of the Imperial count is the birth of the Emperor, not the birth of some aramaic hippy .


That's right. He was born in what is now Turkey about 8,000 years ago. The shamans of his tribe discovered they could no longer reincarnate because of the emergence of the Chaos gods, so decided to imbue all their powers into one being who would go on forever. So they committed mass suicide during a ritual to channel their essence into the not yet born Emperor (or George, as his mother knew him:biggrin. The reason he took so long to take direct control himself is that he tried to guide humanity from the shadows. He only stepped in when he realised we were going to go on making a balls of it if he didn't.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Kendares said:


> lol the Emp is Jesus.:shok: maybe he was waiting for a time when technology was high enough for him to make space marines so he could have a beastly army to keep everyone under his control we could use him to take contol right about now though cough hope ur reading this emp cough


humanity had already reached their peak well before the emperor took over, humanity was sort of on the slid. he should have taken over when the golden age was happening and STC's were everywhere instead of waiting until they were all but lost and then having to rely on the mechanicum for everything. i like the character of the emperor but the more i think about it he was as intelligent has he wanted people to think.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

> humanity had already reached their peak well before the emperor took over, humanity was sort of on the slid. he should have taken over when the golden age was happening and STC's were everywhere instead of waiting until they were all but lost and then having to rely on the mechanicum for everything. i like the character of the emperor but the more i think about it he was as intelligent has he wanted people to think.


Who says the Dark (golden) age of tecnology isn't the Emperors doing through his influence behind the scenes?

But then warpstorms appear all around, people are fragmented and thrown back into the dark ages.

I can get why he, at that time, might say: "Aw FUCK! All this hard work for nothing. Now I've got to start all over again! Fuck this, this time I'll be in charge! If you want something done right you've got to do it yourself!"

Humans have this nasty thing they call free will and we're prone to doing stupid things unless restrained.

The absence of technology could also be explained as a way so the Emperor could avoid times of great upheaval by restricting high techno to the main populace. If he's the only one with the kick ass guns and stuff then he can keep the galaxy in his iron reign. He just didn't count on being slain by his favorite son, that's all...


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

not sure what happened during the golden age but it doesnt seem like he ran things or any one person was incharge. maybe the war with the ironmen fucked things up alot for humanity and the obvious warpstorms dividing the galaxy was another but once terra went nuts that would have been a prime time to take over but the techno barbarians ruled for quite a while before emperor decided to do anything. maybe the warpstorms weakened him for a while or he just took ages to formulate a good plan, maybe he was just gathering up supplys to help build his armies and stuff but the question always boils down to his crap timing for me. the guy was supposed to be great but for all his greatness he never got things right. maybe chaos is the only true path


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

> the guy was supposed to be great but for all his greatness he never got things right.


You think running the galaxy is that easy?
Imagine infinite space, infinite possibilities and then trying to guide a race through it renowned for their free will and the ability to do incredibly stupid things.
I think he's done a pretty good job so far.
We are after all, still alive and very kicking.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

its more like if it wasnt for guilleman then we would be fucked by now. another mistake was the emperor teleporting up to horus when surely he knew the other loyalist were on the way seeing as malcador could communicate over vast distance in space. if he had just waited he could have had everything rapped up and still be alive unless he know that he would lose the following of humanity if he was mobile and when chaos was attacking he couldnt be the all mighty saviour he was supposed to be. maybe he saw the best way was for him to be interned in the golden throne and just let people have faith he was doing something when he possibly wasnt.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> maybe he saw the best way was for him to be interned in the golden throne and just let people have faith he was doing something when he possibly wasnt.


He is doing something. He's keeping the warp gate under the golden throne shut. He was doing this before he fought Horus and was going to have to return to it whether he was wounded or not.


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

I remember reading some fluff awhile ago about the emperor in the final stages of the siege of the imperial palace, it was from his point of view. and as chunks of masonry reigned down and the expectant eyes of the remaining defenders and the primarchs who fought at his side looked to him, all he was thinking was "we're fucked" he couldn't see the future at that point for all his mighty psychic powers and he was fully expecting the end of all things to be knocking on his door within the next 20 minutes or so. for all his thousands of years existence he never came up with a decent plan for this moment and in the end the imperium turned into the exact opposite of what he had planned. He wanted a secular galaxy free from the worship of gods and superstition, but what is the 40k galaxy riddled with?. The Emperor failed as he is the object of worship for teeming billions. He knew of the threat of chaos and kept it secret and as a result left mankind open to it's taint, if he had made what he knew public then the Horus heresy may never have happened in the first place. All said and done the emperor was still human, mighty psyker and warrior is all fair enough but he was still human with human passions and emotion and as said elsewhere in this thread, free will, the ability to great acts of kindness but also make hideously large galaxy spanning mistakes.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

how did the warp gate get there was it always there? i think it would have happened anyway. the chaos gods would still have persuaded horus through his ambition. it may have taken longer to get to there but i think the gods would have corupted him anyway it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

its supposed to be a gateway into the webway so either the eldar made it or more likely it was the slann. they probably used it when they were creating humans before their fall. it was damaged somehow even before the empror found it so there another bit of fluff that will go unanswered.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Humans werent created by the Slann, it is specifically stated...somewhere.... but i remember that they were al naturale.

*Major Spoilers if you aint read Legion by Dan Abnett*
Another thing about the Webway, just stay with me on this.
You know how in Legion John Grammaticus (auspicious name) met with the Emperor and experiencd his first death when he fought for him? He clearly states that even though he wanted peace the Eldar guy Slau-Dah took him in and "refleshed" him and made him all uber and stuff. Right?
Where in the worldwide hell did this moron Eldar come from???
Oh, Yes a Webway!!! as all the warp was in calamity during the reclamation of terra so no way he couldve hitched a ride on a eldar boat. So there must've been a Webway planted there.

How you may ask...well During the Golden Age or whatever we were'nt that Xenophobic, and the Eldar may have built it on earth as a trade route. When the robot men started killing humans and the Dark Age of Technology came along the Eldar closed it....and forever sealed it...until Slau-Dha came a-knocking to see what this Emperor was upto then BLAM Empy finds the Portal, Slau-Dha runs tries to seal it and maybe succeds...Empy finds a way in later on and all the shit about magnus accidentally breaching the webway happens and Empy has to sit in the Golden Toilet to save the world.

A Bit Far-fetched??? would you say???
Or the hidden Truth!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

General Panic said:


> He's about 40,000 years old, we live in roughly M10 Imperial Reckoning as the start of the Imperial count is the birth of the Emperor, not the birth of some aramaic hippy . The story of how he was born/created and what he may turn into one day are in the "Realms of Chaos - The Lost & Damned" rule/fluff book from RT days...


According to the 5th Edition rulebook we're currently in M3 (not M10), and the Imperial dating system still uses Anno Domini (even if they don't understand exactly what it 'really' stands for).


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

so I was close he's over 40,000 thal, though I counted thirty....what exactly happend to Malcador??? It's was a little vague on the lexanicum page about him.....


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Anno Domini - "Year of our lord", which lord? the one on a cross or on the golden throne?...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

how could it possibly be M41 if the Anno Domini was based on the Emperor? He only revealed himself roughly 10-11,000 yrs ago....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Farseer Beltiac said:


> what exactly happend to Malcador??? It's was a little vague on the lexanicum page about him.....


Malcador ascended to the Golden Throne so The Emperor could confront Horus. If the Throne was left unattended by a powerful psyker the demonic hordes would have broken through. When the grievously wounded Emperor was taken back to the Golden Throne all that was left of Malcador was a dry husk with just enough life force left to give to the Emperor to allow him to make his final decrees.


----------



## whatwhat (Oct 7, 2008)

General Panic said:


> Anno Domini - "Year of our lord", which lord? the one on a cross or on the golden throne?...





Baron Spikey said:


> how could it possibly be M41 if the Anno Domini was based on the Emperor? He only revealed himself roughly 10-11,000 yrs ago....


He's actually got a very good point.

Someone who dies and spends eternity paying for mankind's sins, you can't see in anyway how that echoes the emporer?

Honestly ive heard people compare frodo from lotr to jesus, neo from the matrix. But if theres ever been a more blatent paralel made between chrisitanitys prophet and a piece of fiction its 40k and his 'hallowed' flippin self the emporer of mankind.

dont forget this is fiction, people wrote this at some point, they didnt hear it from some guy with a time machine. And if you look compare a wfb map with an lotr one for example ull see GW don't get their ideas out of nowhere.



> He only revealed himself roughly 10-11,000 yrs ago....


Second coming?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> That's the theory I'm most familiar with, though recently I read somewhere (in one of the threads on here) someone was saying that we'd been calculating it wrong, and the Emperor was born 8,000 years before ... something else, I don't remember what. But whichever point we're supposed to start at (and I'm providing no source, and I'm not even sure of the info) he's still many thousands of years old.
> 
> I have trawled through various threads about this, but can't find it I'm afraid... I'm really _not_ going to search every thread that turns up "Emperor".
> 
> :not that dedicated cyclops:


I realise that you can just edit Lexicanum, but they state that the Emperor was born then.



Baron Spikey said:


> According to the 5th Edition rulebook we're currently in M3 (not M10), and the Imperial dating system still uses Anno Domini (even if they don't understand exactly what it 'really' stands for).


They would not use Anno Domini, but that is taken to be the standard time.

You forget, the Emperor is Tom Cruises wet dream.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

> And if you look compare a wfb map with an lotr one for example


Then you'll see that they both resemble earth more then not.
Especially the whfb one!
GW copied the whfb world from ours. Not from lotr.


----------



## whatwhat (Oct 7, 2008)

Camaris said:


> Then you'll see that they both resemble earth more then not.
> Especially the whfb one!
> GW copied the whfb world from ours. Not from lotr.


erm, no. Look at the names. case in point: The woods of lorien? yeh they sound nothing like anything from lotr.

I could give you loads of stuff gw have taken stuff from if you wanted me to. You wont win that argument.


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

whatwhat said:


> erm, no. Look at the names. case in point: The woods of lorien? yeh they sound nothing like anything from lotr.
> 
> I could give you loads of stuff gw have taken stuff from if you wanted me to. You wont win that argument.


..... Take a chill-pill. You sound as if you need one.

The WHF world contains lands like Ind; an Asian subcontinent with Indian culture (I presume), Cathay; which was the medieval European name for China, Nippon; an island nation beyond the coast of Cathay and on it goes.

Her are two maps:
http://www.employees.org/~claycle/WFRP/images/whworld.gif
http://fantasymaps.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/warhammer-map-stage4.jpg


----------



## whatwhat (Oct 7, 2008)

Im not saying they dont use stuff like that. My point was GW don't get their ideas from nowhere. I don't know what point you're trying to make yourself. 



BenedictWolfe said:


> ..... Take a chill-pill. You sound as if you need one.


Oh, ok. your 2 years old. sorry. My mistake.


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

whatwhat said:


> Oh, ok. your 2 years old. sorry. My mistake.


No, I don't believe I will excuse you. You are getting seriously agitated over something that is anything but serious. Not only that, you are acting like a petulant child and behaving rudely. So chill. Please.


----------



## whatwhat (Oct 7, 2008)

what are you talking about? I'm not fussed at all about what I'm saying. If it came across like that...you got it wrong tbh, it makes no odds to me. 

I was responding to your rudeness, the take a chill pill comment.

As far as I can see I'm being completely logical, not hot n bothered as your making me out to be. And you started the "rude behaviour."


----------

